# Anyone want an avatar?



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I got this new photo editor and im having fun with it.
Post a picture and I can make you an avatar 
LMK if you want anything in particular, like text on it or.. yeah


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Can you post an example?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i would love if you could do one with Honeycomb and Casper together ^^

You can pick any pics from my albums!!! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh yes!!!! Could you do Zoro with a solid color background? then put ZORO across the bottom? Thanks!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Kay guys I will get started!

I just wanna say that if you do not like them OR choose not to use them, I will no be offended at all. I really enjoy making them even if you decide not to use it C:

Ruben, I figure the ones I make for the other two will work as examples


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Connierodz (Oct 8, 2012)

Can you do one of Patrick..please!! :lol:


----------



## Connierodz (Oct 8, 2012)

Here is a better pic of Patrick


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

If you have time i would love one of crush! Hes my rescue. Hes not completely perfect yet, but id like a collage of him with his name on it. Heres a few more recent pics but i have more in mu album


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

One more pic


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

MRB, I hope this is okay. I was trying to make it look like they were in the same tank together, it was kinda difficult lol. I hope it looks okay. 


http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh602/alexusk97/dewfr_zps79a0f6be.png










And I hope this avatar is okay as well. I made one with cartoon eyes, and made one without because I wasnt sure if you'd like that 

http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh602/alexusk97/zerodc_zpsc0e14aae.png










http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh602/alexusk97/zerodc2_zps1d92dc80.png











TO THE OTHERS: I am working on yours now


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Okay Patrick's is done. I have one with and one without his name 


I really enjoyed doing this one; I edited out the water marks and glare. Hope you like it 

http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh602/alexusk97/PATPB1_zps2f8f2ce1.jpg










http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh602/alexusk97/PATPB2_zpsf52a7af2.jpg


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> MRB, I hope this is okay. I was trying to make it look like they were in the same tank together, it was kinda difficult lol. I hope it looks okay.
> 
> 
> http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh602/alexusk97/dewfr_zps79a0f6be.png
> ...


Teeney, i love you SO MUCH RIGHT NOW!!

Its absolutely perfect! I love it thanks so much!


----------



## Connierodz (Oct 8, 2012)

*I love it*



teeneythebetta said:


> Okay Patrick's is done. I have one with and one without his name
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed doing this one; I edited out the water marks and glare. Hope you like it
> ...


I love it, thanks alot..you did a great job.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Can you do one of Calypso and one of Magic they both are in my albums! Thanks!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Masami?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Teeny love your avatar xD agree 100%


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Omg... Thanks soooooo much!!! I love the bug eyed Zoro!!!!!!!! How do I get it on my avatar?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Okay....I'm convinced. Can you do one of Rubin? Whatever way you want to do it is great. Thanks!:-D


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

How about Perry? Can you Put the name _Perry_ on the bottom?










Sorry my camera takes fuzzy shots. I can't improve it.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi everyone Im sorry its taking so long xD
Ive been kinda busy so I will try to do some tonight but I will defenitely get a bunch done tomorrow and Friday because I get out of school early tomorrow and have no school friday  Kay thanks guys.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Crush's- Hope you like it 
http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh602/alexusk97/bbb.jpg











Magic
http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh602/alexusk97/magic.jpg










I will do the rest later


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

OMG I love it thanks alot if you have time I would love one of Calypso too they look awesome I love it!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm so excited!!! I can't wait to see what mine looks like. :-D


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Crush's- Hope you like it
> http://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh602/alexusk97/bbb.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT!!!!! Thanks sooooo much!!!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Kay sorry I am staying at my friends house tonight so I can't make any more.
Tomorrow I promise xx


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

would love an avatar of a red/blue veiltail if you have any pics to work from


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

his name is elvis


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Can you make one for me??!!! Please?! You can pick one in my album! Do whatever you want!! XD >.< ^.^


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Too bad.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> Too bad.


Huh? :-?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Nevermind.


----------

